# Just moved to Pensacola. Need help fishing.



## Greenmustard (Sep 12, 2013)

OK.. the last three days I have 9 hours of fishing, and one blue crab. Which I flung on the beach from a baited hook, did not catch it in the crab trap. . . Yay irony, I've caught none in it. I've had success catching bait. That's it. The 9th I was out at sundown plus two hours at bay bluff park, 10th I hit the perdido key park both Johnson beach and big lagoon from 8am to 1pm, and the 11th the parking lot north of ft Pickens fort entrance from 530-730. Bottom fishing and letting a bait swim under a float, cut and dead bait... crab trap has old bait and a chicken back in it... any pointers for actually catching a fish would be appreciated.


----------



## Greenmustard (Sep 12, 2013)

*Lil more on my situation...*

I have a little tide chart and attempt to get in water during movement.. I have a cast net and can kind of use it. The last three days has doubled my time fishing saltwater in my lifetime. Was shocked I haven't even caught a catfish last three days. Doing something wrong, just not sure what.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

What kind of line, leader and terminal tackle you using. It typically have great luck at Pickens haven't fished Johnson's beach in a long time but have had good luck there in years past.

Couldn't help yah with crabs in a trap I usually just dip them with a net at night much more fun.


----------



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

*I'm no expert but*

Here's how I usually do it. 

1) take a surf rod with 2 hook pomp rig bait with shrimp (or sand flea if you have some). Fling it out and let it soak.
2) sit and take a small rod and light line (like 10 lb), and a small sinker and small (maybe size 8) bait hook. Put half a peeled shrimp on and cast an easy cast from my beach chair and jig it back. I am trying to catch a pin fish, whiting, etc. for bait. If there is bait around this shouldn't take more then a couple casts. At this point if you aren't catching bait, my experience has been it will be a lot harder to catch much. You may want to move or sit back and enjoy the day. Lots of good info on this site about finding a good spot on the beach to fish.
3) with the live bait, I use another surf rod rigged with a heavy fish finder rig (100lb leader, 8/0 circle). I hook the bait through back between the tail and dorsal fin trying to avoid the backbone. Sling that bait out somewhere. You can also use a fist sized piece of cut bait if you want as well.
4) I usually keep one live bait in a bucket waiting to use, so I keep jigging the little rod while I wait for the big rods to go off.
5) I also keep a light rod wired up with a 1ounce Carolina rig and a soft bait, or some shiny heavy lure rigged up and ready to go. If something swims close I can grab it. Good way to pick up a flounder or something. Also, if a school of blues or lady fish comes in close busting bait, I can grab that rod and have some fun.

That works most of the time (if there is bait in the surf). Those two big rods will keep me as busy as I want to be.


----------



## Greenmustard (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for replies. Been using two 8 foot rods, going to start using my lightweight blue gill catcher with smaller hooks... can at least nab something on a rod hah. Went thru some previous stuff on here. I've been using 1-4 oz pyramid sinkers with 30lb braided line and 30lb metal leaders with two hooks. Also Carolina rig a 1/4 ounce egg sinker with metal leader to drag the bottom. And a good float that I free lined live bait on. Was at least humorous to watch the boat swim away from danger... frustrating too but enjoyed his survival tactics.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Greenmustard said:


> Thanks for replies. Been using two 8 foot rods, going to start using my lightweight blue gill catcher with smaller hooks... can at least nab something on a rod hah. Went thru some previous stuff on here. I've been using 1-4 oz pyramid sinkers with 30lb braided line and 30lb metal leaders with two hooks. Also Carolina rig a 1/4 ounce egg sinker with metal leader to drag the bottom. And a good float that I free lined live bait on. Was at least humorous to watch the boat swim away from danger... frustrating too but enjoyed his survival tactics.


Drop the wire leader and get a spool of floro and tie a double drop rig. I prefer 15-20# rigs. It's much cheaper to tie your own and better quality too. If your after toothy critters then just Carolina rig some wire on a big hook and add a chunk of ladyfish or the like.


----------



## Sotw (Sep 10, 2013)

Gzollinger, would a 7' spinning medium with a fast action work for the sight casting, or is that too small? It is a 1/4 to 3/4 oz and used it a lot on streams.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Sotw said:


> Gzollinger, would a 7' spinning medium with a fast action work for the sight casting, or is that too small? It is a 1/4 to 3/4 oz and used it a lot on streams.


Sounds about right


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Definitely get right of the steel leader, like stated before some 20# floro will work perfect with some #1 kahle or circle hooks


----------



## Sotw (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks hopin.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

don't give up, keep going....


----------



## Greenmustard (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a good time hooking pinfish and croaker with an ultralight rod last night. Was nice to have and hook the tugs on my line! So far I am blaming lack of success on timing of places and the weather, makes me feel better at least. What would be a min distance I want to be casting in surf? I will have internet for a computer soon so I will be able to view the diagrams of what I should be looking for that are posted here, won't show up on my phone... I've got a feeling I need to add line to my 8' pole and possibly even upgrade to a longer rod. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Greenmustard (Sep 12, 2013)

Also gonna be looking into tying some mono rigs when I have time I don't wanna use fishing.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

I moved down last October and was in the position you're in now. I've learned a lot since coming from freshwater to salt. Lots of hours on this site learning from the great anglers here as well as many fishing trips. Even when I got skunked I learned just that much more every trip. Started surf fishing in the Gulf and then inshore. Still learning but I'm getting really good at knowing the area, times to fish for what fish, saltwater rigs and tactics, etc. I'd be happy to meet up and do some surf fishing and tell you everything I've learned to get you started there. Funner fishing with someone else at time too. 
By all means, hang in there and keep it a fun process and enjoy your surroundings...you're in paradise! :thumbsup:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Drop the wire leader and get a spool of floro and tie a double drop rig. I prefer 15-20# rigs. It's much cheaper to tie your own and better quality too. If your after toothy critters then just Carolina rig some wire on a big hook and add a chunk of ladyfish or the like.


 
Yep! That's your problem. Lose the wire! Surf fish are sight feeders. If they can see the wire, they're not going to hit it. I agree. Tie your own dropper rigs with 15 or 20lb flouro. Plenty of vids on youtube to teach you how to tie a dropper loop.

As for how close to cast. I've caught fish casting 100-125 yards, and I have caught fish dropping the line into the washout 2ft from the shore. The spot where the wave receding meets the next wave coming in. it will drop from a couple of inches deep to about a foot. I've caught 5-6lb black drum in there. Pomps as well.


----------



## Greenmustard (Sep 12, 2013)

*Finally... a fish*

Got a 26" Spanish mackerel last night! Filleted and fried. Was a great meal. Would've rather grilled it but the pin bones and never filleting one before ended that idea Haha. Trip was a spur of the moment, didn't even check tides or barometer... about to check into it though and see what was happening. Lost three before I got my drag set proper. Was a good fight!


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice fish!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

tie a meaty chicken bone on some string and throw it off of docks and walk ways. i see this done over in fort walton a lot and they fill buckets with crabs.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Greenmustard said:


> Trip was a spur of the moment, didn't even check tides or barometer...


NICE! Fish.

The best time to fish? When you can.

I rarely check the tides or barometer. When I can fish, I fish! I'm going anyway, no mater what the tides are or the barometer. The only thing the tides tell me is where to go and what to fish for. :thumbup:


----------

